# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  WoW Exploits 4.0.1 RAoV Teaser [VotU/Shorty]

## VoTuUS

WoW Exploits on World of Warcraft 4.0.1 by the RAoV Team

Tools: Fraps, Sony Vegas Pro 8




RAoV Team newest exploits in 4.0.1. We will be revealing these next week hopefully. We have worked hard to find new exploits, with blizzards new patch it has become harder yet we always find a way to tweak the game mechanics to our likings.

Hope you enjoy this video and the exploits to come. RAoV is not recruiting so please do not ask to join, this is a invite only team.

----------


## shorstuff910mc

I approve of this thread.

----------


## Omgwtfowned

Holy Hell This is the Most Amazing thing I have seen

----------


## fatalpop

Why do you have to tease us so much by keeping the best exploits away, +50 talent points? what the hell.
Amazing exploits either way, keep up the good work.

----------


## ancanarius

This is Epic!!!1

----------


## hp94

Hey neat!

Thats a trailer!

=D

----------


## mroh

Well done bro, looks pretty epic + rep from meh!

but now give us a little look inside, im pretty interested into that nonending buffs which i saw on 5:20.

----------


## Xel

You never stop amazing me. 
Awesome video!

----------


## jimmys96

Never-ending buffs stay when you enter raids?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kixer

> Never-ending buffs stay when you enter raids?


I guess we need to wait for the release of the exploits, but I am very interested as well. I am pretty sure someone from blizz just read this and they are fixing it already. Imagine if that would work in arenas  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shayden85

I thought it was boring but then i heard something about a that its a trailer ? Was this only a trailer ?

----------


## kixer

> I thought it was boring but then i heard something about a that its a trailer ? Was this only a trailer ?


Man, it is even written in the title of the video "TEASER". And just few posts above, hp94 says TRAILER.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Can we get a source on the music used in your video(s)? You always choose such excellent scores for your work, and it's such a pain to not know the music used. Also, Omo is one stylish man. That is pure refined badassery in his appearance.

As others have said, that infinite duration buff is very appealing in theory. If that could work on paladin bubbles and druids' innervate, ICC would be far easier. My only question on this one; are buffs able to be tracked via third party sites? I remember a site from a while back that told you what buffs were on who, but I can't remember it. Would these show durations, or just who had what? For when you make the release video, could you have Omo use Inner Fire, rocket boots, and Archangel infinitely? That would look amazing. Finally, for the scourge faction, do you get to touch Frostmourne at exalted? Just wonderin. (Yes, I know it's not a real faction, just making a fun statement). Just like everyone else, I look forward to the amazing work you put into your careers.

----------


## Killalots

*These are your best yet... Looking forward to unlimited thorns on my alts. That and the Lich King bug 

Awesome just awesome.*

----------


## shorstuff910mc

> Can we get a source on the music used in your video(s)? You always choose such excellent scores for your work, and it's such a pain to not know the music used. Also, Omo is one stylish man. That is pure refined badassery in his appearance.
> 
> As others have said, that infinite duration buff is very appealing in theory. If that could work on paladin bubbles and druids' innervate, ICC would be far easier. My only question on this one; are buffs able to be tracked via third party sites? I remember a site from a while back that told you what buffs were on who, but I can't remember it. Would these show durations, or just who had what? For when you make the release video, could you have Omo use Inner Fire, rocket boots, and Archangel infinitely? That would look amazing. Finally, for the scourge faction, do you get to touch Frostmourne at exalted? Just wonderin. (Yes, I know it's not a real faction, just making a fun statement). Just like everyone else, I look forward to the amazing work you put into your careers.


Nice post, sorry we will not be able to give any information out except from what you see in the video. As far as music, i'll pm you for the tracks.

----------


## sorrow2

Short, can you pm me too for the track list? i love music that you use.

----------


## dazzidrood

insane  :Big Grin:  just as usual

----------


## knightboy77

Very nice indeed  :Smile:  I think I have an idea about how the + talent point glitch is done :P

----------


## SpikeeeN

> Nice post, sorry we will not be able to give any information out except from what you see in the video. As far as music, i'll pm you for the tracks.


Then I guess this thread is Useless. therefor should be deleted?

Rules says "*No useless threads."*

----------


## udontknowme

I have nevr seen anything like this, amazing! I only wish i could reproduce them.

----------


## artemarkantos

Incredible exploits!

----------


## SkeletozDance

Perfect. good job

----------


## BloodOmenx3

Could I get the track listing aswell?

Im very interested in the music. Loving the work, cant wait for release!

----------


## lolzad87

Nice vid man, Im guessing the LK sploit is banable?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Amazing effort. +++Rep

Just wonderful work. Always looking forward to more from the RAoV crew.

----------


## Inshanity

This is absolutely crazy, i seriously cannot wait.
It says another way to fuse, so whats the other way? has is been released yet? man this is insanity.
The video sounds soo damn dramatic which is awesome.
Do you know when the vid will be released?
Keep up smashing blizz, great job  :Smile:

----------


## hp94

Infinite Talent Points?



Then again I'm just teasing =D. While I'm at it:

WoWScrnShot_102210_225453.jpg picture by 8u3jc - Photobucket

Oh every time someone posts "How'd he do it?" and someone else scans along and knows how it was done without photoshop is going to get a good feeling.

----------


## SkeletozDance

Ohh sh*t. i love that exploit =)

----------


## hp94

Infinite Talent Points?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmADy...eature=related

----------


## bansil

The sprint / 0 Second's remaining "Glitch" 

Look's like a lag switch to me.

----------


## VoTuUS

> The sprint / 0 Second's remaining "Glitch" 
> 
> Look's like a lag switch to me.



No 3rd party software, or the pulling of the cord was involved in this video.
(While we have infinite buffs, we can still talk in guild and to others we are online.)

----------


## Baaja

Awesome guys! So who should I +rep for this? Public exploits have never been this good. And +50 points seem to invold DK quests, they give you +talent points like that :P

----------


## SwedishGuy

You guys are definitely the best exploiters.
"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to shorstuff910mc again."

Also same question as Baaja.

----------


## Bossqwerty

Cool stuff! Looking forward to the release.

----------


## ezmoad

What is the point of these videos in the exploit section that don't show how to do exploits?

If I make a post saying I know how to do something, but I'm not telling until later, it would get closed.

I just watched an entire minute of some one clicking a macro over and over to stop your character from falling, apparently that only works while you are dead.

----------


## muffin man

is this really exploting ? releasing the on a the day its ganna get hotfix i mean really is this a explote ? its like u can drive the car over the speed limit for 5 mins thats all? am i really speeding then ? if cant use a explote for more then a day, im not interested then. everbody just be able to use it for a bout 12h tops or when they release it. im not nard ragin over that its and amazing exlpotes an that there not shareing it, im just raging about it being release on the same day it ganna it fix. so y give them rep?

----------


## Omgwtfowned

> What is the point of these videos in the exploit section that don't show how to do exploits?
> 
> If I make a post saying I know how to do something, but I'm not telling until later, it would get closed.
> 
> I just watched an entire minute of some one clicking a macro over and over to stop your character from falling, apparently that only works while you are dead.


We had permission to post our video on this forum from a Moderator. If you have a problem with us posting it here take up with them. Please go troll somewhere else.

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




> is this really exploting ? releasing the on a the day its ganna get hotfix i mean really is this a explote ? its like u can drive the car over the speed limit for 5 mins thats all? am i really speeding then ? if cant use a explote for more then a day, im not interested then. everbody just be able to use it for a bout 12h tops or when they release it. im not nard ragin over that its and amazing exlpotes an that there not shareing it, im just raging about it being release on the same day it ganna it fix. so y give them rep?


Exploits do not stay around forever. Nothing Last Forever. Your whole statement is just pointless, your just making you self look bad. Maybe if you get more reputation on this site I would care more about your comment instead of just leaching. If you have problem with us posting here talk with Moderator.

----------


## KuRIoS

wrong section, moved to video showoff since that is all this is. (atm)

----------


## KuRIoS

> Infinite Talent Points?
> 
> 
> 
> Then again I'm just teasing =D. While I'm at it:
> 
> WoWScrnShot_102210_225453.jpg picture by 8u3jc - Photobucket
> 
> Oh every time someone posts "How'd he do it?" and someone else scans along and knows how it was done without photoshop is going to get a good feeling.


 I hope you are teasing and that you arent expecting us to find all the ss's in that "bucket" valid. http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/l...jc/Mystery.jpg is an obvious fake. Which is even more obvious by going thru ur pics - sry but it just leads me to believe that most of the stuff that you post are nothing special and that you are blowhards like Voidwalker clan and the later days/months/years of noggaholics. 
HOPEFULLY you guys proves us wrong, but you gotta understand our/my scepticism too. specially after posting stuff that can all be done with certain hacks / edits (yes i was only skimming the vid)

----------


## hp94

> I hope you are teasing and that you arent expecting us to find all the ss's in that "bucket" valid. http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/l...jc/Mystery.jpg is an obvious fake. Which is even more obvious by going thru ur pics - sry but it just leads me to believe that most of the stuff that you post are nothing special and that you are blowhards like Voidwalker clan and the later days/months/years of noggaholics. 
> HOPEFULLY you guys proves us wrong, but you gotta understand our/my scepticism too. specially after posting stuff that can all be done with certain hacks / edits (yes i was only skimming the vid)


That's not how the exploit is done at all, +4 talent points, lol, the photoshopped picture you found was posted in a thread here and along with "Guess which one was photoshopped" for the alt gold screenshot contest, just to show that if someone wanted to they could =S. This one wasn't photoshopped, and like I said even in my post, anyone who knows how I made the picture in WoW knows its simple enough.

----------


## shorstuff910mc

Some noob probably reported this thread. Eh w/e have to follow the rules I guess. Annoys me when 90% of visitors who enjoy our threads and work now have to search in screenshot and video show off... My apologies to the mods and also to our fans. No longer we will be posting in exploit sections, only our release videos. If you want to be up to date with our work then please subscribe to our channels. Thanks and again I am sorry.

----------


## Mikezorz27

I don't see why you would make a teaser so that Blizzard could fix all of these and then release the glitches...seems kind of pointless.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Some noob probably reported this thread. Eh w/e have to follow the rules I guess. Annoys me when 90% of visitors who enjoy our threads and work now have to search in screenshot and video show off... My apologies to the mods and also to our fans. No longer we will be posting in exploit sections, only our release videos. If you want to be up to date with our work then please subscribe to our channels. Thanks and again I am sorry.


 No one reported the thread, but you are not showing any exploits why the hell should you be above others and be allowed to post threads not showing any exploits in exploit section.

----------


## alj03

Very interesting indeed. Love the music. Would you be able to share them?

----------


## Durinor

Fake.

Reason of that statement are:

- character entering orgrimmar meets no gruards nor other npc's that are usually there, we know at some point cities may not be crowded like early morning or late night but not completly empty
- character moving in dalaran horde section meets no guards at entrance, who are there usually stunning and teleporting out opposite faction players

that makes doubts it was made on live servers

----------


## VoTuUS

> Fake.
> 
> Reason of that statement are:
> 
> - character entering orgrimmar meets no gruards nor other npc's that are usually there, we know at some point cities may not be crowded like early morning or late night but not completly empty
> - character moving in dalaran horde section meets no guards at entrance, who are there usually stunning and teleporting out opposite faction players
> 
> that makes doubts it was made on live servers


One thing brother. Wait until 10.31.10. (Release date, and working live servers) Id pay to see the peoples faces (who troll our video saying its fake because they cant do it).

----------


## mcbutcher

+Rep For being a badass

----------


## Durinor

> One thing brother. Wait until 10.31.10. (Release date, and working live servers) Id pay to see the peoples faces (who troll our video saying its fake because they cant do it).


maybe you think that you are so hero to make all that exploits, actually without your guide how to do any i'v already experienced few. also i hadnt said anywhere im trolling becaouse i cant do it, just pointed what things could not be truth untill good proof.

----------


## =-Hope-=

Wow that's great!

----------


## allesist

11.1.10
 :Frown:

----------


## Bossqwerty

What happened to the 10.31 release?

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Don't sound so pushy guys. Making videos isn't as simple as slapping pictures around and putting unfitting music in. Sure, it's a SINGLE day late, but all good things come to those who wait.

Looking forward to the release.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Don't sound so pushy guys. Making videos isn't as simple as slapping pictures around and putting unfitting music in. Sure, it's a SINGLE day late, but all good things come to those who wait.
> 
> Looking forward to the release.


Yeah, don't get me wrong, I'm completely understanding. Just found it strange that the day came and went without a word from them.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

> Yeah, don't get me wrong, I'm completely understanding. Just found it strange that the day came and went without a word from them.


Ah. Just seemed a bit rough from the context. It is strange that they haven't said anything. I've checked their youtube channels as well, and only one thing by Omo has come up, and it's simple exploration, albeit damn cool.

Update us, por favor? Even a "Video's still being processed" or something would be cool.

----------


## Bossqwerty

Still no word?

----------


## shorstuff910mc

Our release video has been delayed due to the following reasons: The exploits in the teaser have led to more bigger exploits and opened a few new doors for us to dig deeper. All I can say is get ready for more then expected. We are recording everyday trying to get the best quality footage and coming up with new ideas on how to create the video. Please be patient as it takes time and hard work for us to do these things... Also I apologize for making you all wait, we hope you are not too angry with us =)

~ Shorty

----------


## Bossqwerty

Thanks, appreciate the update.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

How could we be angry? You're working hard to make quality guides to do the exploits, you use excellent music to give it the right mood, and you have entertaining character models to make it even more enjoyable. Take your time!

How many exploits, roughly, do you have now for this? Around 12?

----------

